# Cold Smoked Steak (Vinsetta Garage)



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

So the wife and I went to Vinsetta Garage on Saturday. I had the smoked ribeye and it was unbelievable! Now I want all my steaks to be smoked and I need to know how to do this. First, I assumed they were cold smoking the steaks. I have a friend who's a chef, so I asked him to reach out to someone at VG and find out what their doing. Turns out they are cold smoking their ribeyes for 6 hours with some mixture of fruit wood. Now I need to find a way to cold smoke these steaks without the steaks getting above 40 degrees and going into the food danger zone. So the question is for you smoker guys, how do I make this happen?

Heres what I'm thinking right now. The plan is, to take an old cooler, and put some venting from the cooler to my external smoke source (havent figured out what I'm going to use yet, but I've seen some very easy designs online.) I think I will fill the bottom of the cooler with ice, and put the meat on a suspended grate above that. Then cut a small vent hole in the top on the opposite side of the intake. Probably grab a cheap digital thermometer to keep an eye on the temp too. What else am I missing? Any tips from you guys who have done this before? Am I on the right track?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I COLD smoke a lot of goodies. You can either purchase something like this ,or fabricate something similar. make my own sawdust using my chainsaw.
I use old deep fryer oil in the Chain Lube reservoir. I do not like to have the regular stuff getting in my food. With a unit like that, you can smoke when the outside temp. is 60* f or -40*I cut Hickory,Apple,Cherry,Maple,Red Oak ,Pear to get a variety of different smoke flavors.

Do some research on the net for hot and cold smoking.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I was looking at the a-maze-n. Seems fairly easy and low maintenace.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=31_132


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

Really all cold smoking means is that the process will not cook the meat and an extra step is required. I'll consider and smoker running below 110 cold. If you are really scared...imho 3 hours in smoke is fine in danger zone, u could just use an ice pan. Most people run the smokers for 6-10 hours because they are slow roasting butts or briskets. All vinsetta grill is doing is smoking a ribeye< prime rib and then cutting off steaks and marking off and up temping on grill. No big secret, hell id bet $, it cooked in an altosham (they only go up to around 180)


----------

